# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco promotor de semillas de maiz en Chimbote

## o.quiroz.reategui

Se busca contactar con un Técnico Agronomo de la zona de Chimbote - Santa. Con experiencia en manejo de Maiz amarillo duro.
con el Objetivo de promover y gestionar ventas de semilla de Maiz amarillo MAD.  Requicitos,
Experiencia en el cultivo de MAD
Conocer la zona y los agricultores que siembran el cultivo.
Predisposición al trabajo en equipo
Habilidad en promocion y afinidad con el cliente.  
Los interesados concattar el nextel: 834*3184Temas similares: Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de maíz de Puerto Rico Busco semillas de algodon Aspero y/o Upland Producción de maíz morado podría crecer 10% este año si clima y calidad de semillas mejoran

----------

